# Leather or nylon tool belt?



## puma1277 (Nov 12, 2007)

Not knowing if the topic has been posted before, I would like to here your options on leather or nylon electrician tool belt.


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

nylon sucks in the cold will never go back to it. leather is better IMHO


----------



## frmRUwLV (Nov 3, 2007)

In normal conditions leather lasts longer than nylon. Nylon is lighter than leather. I have a combo nylon with leather inserts. http://www.bestbelt.com/product/electrical/1579-toolbelt.html
In my opinion, material does not play a big role in chosing a belt. More important is how it sits on you and pocket/section arrangement to be comfortable with your habbits. I always wear shoulder straps, because my hips are not wide and without them belt keeps sliding down.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Neither


----------



## frmRUwLV (Nov 3, 2007)

brian john said:


> Neither


How are you carring your tools ?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Posted previously, I also purchase these cases for all employees. But my work is a bit out of the norm.


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

I was given one of these by a GC I'm working for, and I love it for residential work. 










Hard to see in the pic, but it has plenty of deep pockets for tools, material, etc. The cross-back design really works to keep the weight distributed correctly. The only drawback is no hammer holster, but for less than 15 bucks, so what?

For industrial work, I favor a tool bucket setup. My back hasn't allowed me to wear a toolbelt for years.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

WOW Now that is different.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Mountain Electrician said:


> I was given one of these by a GC I'm working for, and I love it for residential work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too.I only carry the tools I need.


----------



## puma1277 (Nov 12, 2007)

Its sounding like the nylon may not be the right tool belt, I have been using the leather apron for now, but there’s not much room. Those Occidental Belts look very nice. Thanks


----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

Good nail apron, nine's, T strippers, 10 in 1 screw driver, rezor knife, tape measure,ticker. To many tools just slow you down. Leather takes the shape and keeps it, of the tools put in it after a while. That's what I used to use. If you are doing something that requires a bunch of tools. Do like the carpenters do, use suspenders, it saves your back.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Ive had my nylon tool belt for 6 years and its time is soon near. Ive tried my friends leather and totally felt weird. stiff and heavier. my nylon feels more comfortable and I think i am ready for the mid thirties tune up in my gear. The suspenders, the padded belt, nylon pouch, and wire nut pouch on the other side. I'm lost without it. The guys that i work with now are constantly shoving tools in their pockets and lugging around bags. they are always asking me for tools. I guess that military training is finally paying off.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

*Old Thread*

http://www.electriciantalk.com/showthread.php?t=826


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

When I was an apprentice, an old electrician that walked with a limp, swore his limp came from wearing a lopsided load on his hip for 40 years, leather full tool pouch.


----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

brian john said:


> When I was an apprentice, an old electrician that walked with a limp, swore his limp came from wearing a lopsided load on his hip for 40 years, leather full tool pouch.


 I worked with a guy that was having all kinds of back problems. The Dr. told him it was from the tool belt. I guess I'm spoiled I always try to use cart to put all my material and tools on.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

I've had back pain for years but wearing a tool belt all day long has just made it worse. Lately I've had to switch to different gear: http://www.electriciantalk.com/showpost.php?p=11870&postcount=11 It's home right now waiting for me to try out but I won't be back until Monday or Tuesday. I'll let you know how it works out after a couple weeks of use.


----------



## UT Regulator (Dec 18, 2007)

I did an ergonomic study on belts that police officers wear (around 20 - 25 lbs.) and found that regardless what is carried in the belt, tools or guns, the issue is the same. If you wear such a belt and wear it tight enough to keep it from falling (women actually have an advantage here) off, it is likely that you will be pinching nerves that are associated with the lower back and pelvic girdle. Suspenders can help but don't fix the problem. Many officers reported that the amont of time the belt is worn during the day/week made a differnce in the long-term pain scale. Those who wore their equipment in vests did not fair much better, since this is putting the weight on your back instead of your pelvis and legs, to add to the issues of lower back problems. 

The bottom line was that if you don't have to lift it and carry it around with you, don't. If you do, give yourself a break when you can. Put the load on wheels if possible. Use good body mechanics. Keep yourself in good physical condition and act like a professional athlete by getting your body ready for the day (warm up exercises and streaching). Back injuries are the #1 disabling injury in the nation. Many can never do the work they love again due to back injuries.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

For service work I am a big fan of the cart also, But for new constuction or office T.I. work leather belt with linemans, two channel locks, dikes, 3 or four screw drivers, "rezor knife", tape measurer, also side pouch with parts and nail apron with screws and what not. A lotta tools never slowed me down, only made me more efficient. Before service work I always said if you did'nt have your tools on you wer'ent working.


----------

